# Tank/Fish Recommendations



## karajoy (Dec 22, 2012)

For starters, my betta fish is in a five gallon tank, which is heated and filtered, and gets cleaned with a gravel vacuum twice a week.

However, I just rescued a betta fish that was in severe ammonia shock. My grandma had been wanting a fish so I gave it to her once he was somewhat healthy enough to handle the transport. When I rescued the fish, he was almost completely orange, and he used to be a dark blue. He wasn't eating the flake food he was being given, and it had rotted to form a layer on top of his bowl that looked like candle wax. He appeared very lethargic and depressed. He is currently still in a bowl, but in a heated room with daily water changes to keep the ammonia down. The poor thing still gets so stressed sometimes though, and turns orange over little things like his (fake) plant becoming un-anchored and floating. I have never seen this behavior in a betta before, but he quickly returns to his dark blue color, continues to eat, and is overall very social. Have any of you had an experience like this?

If the fish lives, I will eventually buy him the same tank I have for my fish, with the stipulation that whenever the fish dies, however many years down the road that will be, the tank will be given back to me. My other question is, when I regain control of the tank, is a five gallon tank large enough to house three female bettas if planted heavily?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Nay. Female bettas seem to have it in for each other and may gang up on the one.

I am sortof confused by the middle paragraph and how things occurred. But, I would say that the top layer of crap is what made him sick. Bettas need air to breathe, and only can survive limited times underwater (without needing to go up for some air).


----------



## karajoy (Dec 22, 2012)

ionix said:


> Nay. Female bettas seem to have it in for each other and may gang up on the one.
> 
> I am sortof confused by the middle paragraph and how things occurred. But, I would say that the top layer of crap is what made him sick. Bettas need air to breathe, and only can survive limited times underwater (without needing to go up for some air).


He was kept by someone who didn't clean his water, when I got the fish and cleaned his bowl there was so much built up yuck in the bottom that there was no way he wasn't negatively impacted by the built up ammonia coupled with the rotting food. Now he's doing well, but I've never seen a blue fish turn orange when stressed.


----------



## karajoy (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a friend who kept three females together in a three gallon (before upgrading to a ten gallon), and now keeps two females with multiple guppies. Beats me.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

karajoy said:


> I have a friend who kept three females together in a three gallon (before upgrading to a ten gallon), and now keeps two females with multiple guppies. Beats me.


it is strange how these things work out. 

the colour change is really strange. I have seen little changes, new stripes and what not, but never something as big as that. I wonder how close the fish was to dying. It must have something to do with its ability to perhaps avoid poison by breathing from the atmosphere more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He goes pale from stress. I have seen it happen in many males. I would do no less than five females together as they are mean. Be sure to research sororities very well, as some work and others do not. Even some that works for years, could fall to pieces very fast. A ticking time bomb if you will. 

In any case, good luck with the new guy, I am sure he will recover well, and if not take comfort in knowing you did right by rescuing him.


----------



## karajoy (Dec 22, 2012)

Inigo Montoya (named by my grandmother) says hello! 
This is the fish I rescued, my grandmother just sent me a picture. I am so glad to see he is looking better every day.


----------

